# Gefaketes Cannondale - so werden Bieter veralbert



## codabiker (28. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

bilde ich mir das ein, oder ist das hier kein echtes Cannondale?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=1985685712

Achtet mal auf die Schweißnähte (schön zu sehen auf dem unteren Bild) und die Zugverlegung für das hintere Schaltwerk (geht bei CAD3 normalerweise am Unterrohr lang).

Die Aufkleber sind möglicherweise nachträglich draufgemacht, sie sehen auf dem oberen Bild ziemlich merkwürdig aus.

Findet noch jemand was? Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es dennoch ein richtiges Cannondale ist oder ob hier mal wieder Bieter "verarscht" werden?

Danke!
codabiker


----------



## nosh (28. Dezember 2002)

für mich sieht das vorn(steuerrohr) ein bissle zu dünn aus, die haben doch normalerweise dickere teile.  und 3700 mit starrgabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueIceDragon (28. Dezember 2002)

Das ist 100%ig sicher eine Fälschung, da Cannondale schlicht und einfach keine "CAD" Rahmen baut - der Schnösel hat ein a vergessen. CAAD wäre richtig.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Dezember 2002)

also wenn das ein cannondale is, dann is das wahnsinnig alt:

z.B. KEINE verschliffenen schweißnähte, CAAD heißt das nicht CAD wie schon bemerkt

außerdem haben die CD rahmen(HT zumindest) die Züge unter dem unterrohr

und ich glaub die haben auch keine gebogenen sitzstreben

ein 1 1/8 steuerrohr haben aber alle hardtails bis 96 oder so


----------



## codabiker (28. Dezember 2002)

Cannondale hat CAD Rahmen gebaut. Es gab z. B. sowohl einen CAD2 Rahmen und einen CAAD2-Rahmen. Dachte ich zumindest bis jetzt, da auch bei eBay schon eine ganze Menge CAD2-Rahmen verkauft wurden, die original aussahen!

Wenn es wirklich ein CAD3 ist, kann der auch nicht extrem alt sein. Zu dem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr: Alle Cannondales mit Starrgabel haben ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr. Das sind die ganzen M... Modelle sowie sogar das 2003er BadBoy. Solche Rahmen werden also heute noch gebaut.

Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass es eine Fälschung ist.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Bike noch über 8 Tage läuft und es schon auf 300 steht, dann scheint sich hier doch ein ganz schöner Betrug zu entwickeln. Armer Käufer...

Kann man bzw. eBay eigentlich was dagegen machen?


----------



## besserwisser (29. Dezember 2002)

Also definitiv kein CAD 3 Rahmen! 2 Jahre alt wäre 1999 wenn man es mal günstig auslegt. 

Es ist auch kein Cad 2! Das einzige was an Cannondale erinnert ist der Monostay, und der Aufkleber. 

Wenn man nun mal davon ausgeht, es sollte doch ein Cannondale sein, ein "uralter" Rahmen, 1999 aufgebaut, ist die Aussage trotzdem sachlich falsch. 

Allerdings hatten die ganz alten Rahmen andere Hinterbauten, und andere Ausfallenden.

Also Fazit: Kein Cannondale  
Schreibt ihm doch mal ne Mail, und fragt nach der Rahmennummer, dann ist die Gewissheit da.

happy new year


----------



## Kranked_V (31. Dezember 2002)

ich denk auch das dies nicht gerade nach nem cannondale -HT org. ausschaut! 
und wenn doch ist das die schlechteste schweissnaht am monostay on earth!!


----------



## codabiker (31. Dezember 2002)

So, ich habe den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben. Seine Antwort darauf: Er könne mir leider keine Garantie geben, dass es ein Originales ist, da er das Rad für einen Kunden verkaufe. Er wolle sich aber mit seinem Kunden in Verbindung setzen, um die Originalpapiere einzusehen.

Scheint also ein Händler zu sein. Der sollte aber eigentlich sehen, ob ein Bike original oder gefaked ist. 

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt, wie hoch das geht. Ob man den Käufer dann nach Auktionsende mal anschreiben sollte? Laut eBay-Vorschriften darf man ihn, glaube ich, nicht darauf hinweisen!


----------



## mankra (31. Dezember 2002)

Ohne das Rad zu beurteilen (kann ich net):

Wenns wirklich ein Kommisionsrad ist, glaub ich dem Händler schon, das er evt. nicht erkannte, das es kein CD ist.

Auf solche Details achtet dann auch nicht jeder.


----------



## blumenbike (2. Januar 2003)

......hatte dem Verkäufer auch nach Original oder Fälschung gefragt. Er meint "ich glaube es ist ein Nachbau". Noch Fragen?!


----------



## stevetc (3. Januar 2003)

Guckt jetzt noch ma rein, codas gutes Auge hat was genutzt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=1985685712

---------------------frohes neues Jahr an alle!!!----------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

